# where to buy rabbit toys



## pretty flowers (Jun 25, 2010)

Hiya,
just wondered where is the best place to buy a wide selection of rabbit toys online?

What are peoples experiences with the various online shops? Like speed of delivery, prices, breakages?

I feel a bit of a shopping spree coming on


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi, I find that apart from the twig ball things from Pets at Home, the best things are things you make yourself. Such as toilet rolls stuffed with hay, cardboard tubes, boxes with cut out holes. Also I like to put hay on the floor of the enclosure and scatter pellets throughout it so they have to forage a little. Here are some ideas:

Rabbit Rehome - Make Your Own Rabbit Toys


----------



## pretty flowers (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, thanks for your reply and for the good ideas 

Shall have a read through the link now too x


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> Hi, I find that apart from the twig ball things from Pets at Home, the best things are things you make yourself. Such as toilet rolls stuffed with hay, cardboard tubes, boxes with cut out holes. Also I like to put hay on the floor of the enclosure and scatter pellets throughout it so they have to forage a little. Here are some ideas:
> 
> Rabbit Rehome - Make Your Own Rabbit Toys


I was going to suggest the same kinds of things! i make all these for my piggies too! like hiding herbs from the garden in thier hay


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi;

I completely advocate making your own, as the other posters have suggested. However, if you feel like a bit of a splurge, I've recently splashed out on the following for my own new bunny:

Chill 'n Chew Mat This Ebay seller has lots of other boredom breakers and toys listed - this was only £2.45 plus £1.49 p&p and the bunny and I are both happy with it!

I've also just ordered a Pop-up tent (£4.75 plus £1.50 p&p) although it hasn't arrived yet.

My bunny's also enjoyed the edible vegetable loofah ball I obtained in an order from Vet UK at only £1.50 (postage varies) - I'd say this is his favourite so far!

Finally - Pet Supermarket do an extending bunny warren (basically, a stretchy plastic tunnel!) for £10.10 (again, postage varies) which is probably a bit pricely although I'm pleased with it.

Happy shopping!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hel_79 said:


> Hi;
> 
> I completely advocate making your own, as the other posters have suggested. However, if you feel like a bit of a splurge, I've recently splashed out on the following for my own new bunny:
> 
> ...


SPOILT SPOILT SPOILT :lol:


----------



## pretty flowers (Jun 25, 2010)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> I was going to suggest the same kinds of things! i make all these for my piggies too! like hiding herbs from the garden in thier hay


Thats given me a fab idea-growing herbs for them! Thanks  x


----------



## pretty flowers (Jun 25, 2010)

Hel_79 said:


> Hi;
> 
> I completely advocate making your own, as the other posters have suggested. However, if you feel like a bit of a splurge, I've recently splashed out on the following for my own new bunny:
> 
> ...


Excellent, thank you 

Quite like this
Super Pet Play Mobile Large Vegetable Guinea Pig Treats for Sale


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Spoilt?! Definitely, bless him!

We're shed-shopping this weekend, too...

In the meantime, I plan to take lots of pics of Buddy enjoying his new toys and get some photos uploaded and a siggy sorted!


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

pretty flowers said:


> Excellent, thank you
> 
> Quite like this
> Super Pet Play Mobile Large Vegetable Guinea Pig Treats for Sale


That looks great!


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

I sell a lot of the sisal,wooden chews and natural toys for rabbits,im always looking for different things too,theres not much choice of toys out there for rabbits really which is dissapointing , they must presume rabbits dont play ! as i said always on the look out for new toys for rabbits and small furries to add on my site but your welcome to have a browse - theres also a 10% off your order for being a pet forum member if you found anything you liked


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I bought cat tunnels and babies plastic balls to throw around from a car boot for 20p and they love them !!!


----------



## trish7bunnies (Jul 16, 2010)

Amazon sell quite a lor of rabbit toys. I also buy toys from pets at home where the stretch tunnel is only 9.99 and really good value as it is very long lasting along with the plastic dome houses or the bendy log tunnels. Zooplus and pet planet online also have quite a good range.


----------



## ellie123 (May 31, 2011)

One good place is 'the rabbit hutch shop' and another is 'pets at home' but pets at home is a store as well.


----------

